# 95 nissan altima speedometer



## dave_s (Oct 2, 2004)

my nissan's speedometer does not work and if any body might know how to fix it it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn that is such a general question. The generic answer is to replace it entirely from one off eBay.


----------

